# PopPop's Best BBQ Bean Recipe



## poppop (Sep 8, 2016)

Lots of good BBQ Beans recipes on the forum.

Thought I would share mine.

I get a lot of request for the recipe.

*  PopPop's Best BBQ Beans"*

*INGREDIENTS*

1 Qt.                 ----      Van Camp Pork& Beans (*drained and rinsed in cold water )

2 –( 1 lb ) Pks               ----      Tube Sausage ( Use Jimmy Deen, DL Lee, etc )

                                       For:               _Mild          -  2 mild_

_                                                 Medium    -   1 mild, 1 hot _

_                                                 Spicy       -   2 Hot  _

1                      ----       Bell Pepper ( Diced )

1                      ----       Onion ( Diced )

1/2 C                ----       Heinz 57

1 1/2C              ----       Catsup

1-1/2 C             ----       Dark Brown Sugar

2 TBS               ----       Worcestershire Sauce

1 TSP               ----       Chili Powder

1/2 TSB            ----       Cumin

1/2 TSP            ----       Black Pepper

*DIRECTIONS*

Open beans and drain off sauce. Remove pork fat. Rinse in cold water. Set aside.

Brown sausage like hamburger , breaking apart.

Once sausage has browned, add onions and bell peppers.  Cook until onions are slightly clear.

Add 57 sauce, catsup, worcestershire, chili powder, pepper.

Bring to boil - cook only until sugar has dissolved. * Do not overcook!

Remove from heat and add beans.  Fold in gently.  Do not over stir as beans will break apart.

Optional for “Fancy Folk” - Decorate top with Red and Green sliced bell pepper.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks like a great recipe!

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------



## b-one (Sep 8, 2016)

Never had beans without bacon,I might give this a shot for something different! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sauced (Sep 27, 2016)

Sounds real good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 27, 2016)

It'a not my intention to
put down your recipe ...just surprised with the amount of sweet stuff: ketchup, Heinz, and the sugar I calculated they add up to about 1lb of sugar.

The canned beans would add some more on top of that.


----------



## poppop (Sep 27, 2016)

If your looking for health food...You're in the wrong place!!


----------



## sauced (Sep 30, 2016)

PopPop said:


> If your looking for health food...You're in the wrong place!!


LOL!!!!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 30, 2016)

PopPop said:


> If your looking for health food...You're in the wrong place!!


I disagree...this is probably the best place to learn how to cook meat safely and healthy. Beats hands down published books.

My questioned was more on the "doesn't taste too sweet for a (savory) side?" line . Not planning to lecture on the sugar health effects.


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2016)

Good looking recipe. Thanks!

Disco


----------



## poppop (Oct 4, 2016)

One mistake in recipe... forget to say to add the brown sugar with the other ingredients!


----------

